# sensitive to human moods?



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

I am wondering whether anyone thinks that their dog is sensitive to their moods?

I am beginning to think that Merc behaves badly whenever I am under some kind of 'stress' but I don't know if it is just my imagination. We had a problem with him barking shortly after I started a new job, we fixed that. Husband away, starts anti-social behaviour. Husband home, marked improvement. Unusually stressful couple of weeks at work - starts up with the barking at joggers again.

I can understand things like when I get a fright he also reacts or that if I was being grumpy with him that would change his behaviour. But this seems to be a reaction to how I feel in general, not how I am behaving right now.

Does anyone else find their dog reacting to them quite so much? Do you think it is possible or am I reading too much into a series of co-incidences? (I won't be offended if you think I am over-analysing things )


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think that they are very sensitive to our mood swings. While voice command is our principle way of communicating with them, their method of understanding us is voice, touch, and body language. 
"Pack" animals communicate in a number of different manners, and have to be very sensitive to subtle changes in their environment for survival. While dogs are many generations removed from their days as pack animals. They still must have some of that latent instinct.
Mine are very sensitive.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine too is very sensitive in general but especially to moods - even spoken to the trainner about her and even she thinks Purdey is much more calmer/nervous/sensitive than the other v's she has trainned. Since having her home there has always been a drama ongoing husband breaks leg twice off work 7months+ father in law terminal cancer, being made redundant?? plus more i don't want to bore you with but you get the picture I wonder if we've made Purdey this way and truely feel guilty if we've not given her the emotional support she needed in the early months...
So I am with you on the over analysing?? but I do know where you are coming from.

kind regards
BB


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

There is no question they are sensitive our human moods. We've had some tough times with Penny acting out during weeks that were stressful for us at work and with family issues. And she and my 3-year-old daughter often seem to be having the same emotions, probably both reacting to us. Although it reminds me of the movie E.T. where the kid and the alien were emotionally linked.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

They are with out a doubt sensitive to our moods and feelings. As anyone who has tried to show a dog...any nerves you have go right down the lead to them but also if you are "up" the dog follows your lead. I will be trying to remember to be "up" this weekend.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your comments, I was starting to think my imagination was getting away on me. I know he responds to changes in voice tone but I hadn't really thought about how my body language probably changes depending on what kind of day I've had.

BB, my trainer also said Merc was more focussed than a lot of Vs but also more reactive. Maybe you get the good with the bad? More calm at times but then more nervous at others, don't feel too bad about it.

I guess my problem now is to work out how to convince him that we would all be a lot less stressed if he behaved better when I'm stressed rather than worse! Or I guess I could just work on being less stressed.

I really enjoy hearing everyone's insights into their dogs, it's helping me understand and appreciate mine even more.


----------

